# 41 More days!



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Warhorse, Iraq. My son. It's carzy, but even if I didn't know this was him...I would have known!! 
God bless America!! And all who serve (ed) this great country!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic, Red... Give Stephen a hug from all of us when he gets back here where he belongs...

So Proud of all those guys and gals...

TexasT's son , Charlie, landed in Maine last week..thank God..

"Would have known"...LOL....can't fool a Momma....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Dido!! Great job for your boy!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

The countdown is really on now!! Got a large plastic tote box in the mail....70 lbs. I ask my DIL where are we gonna put it...better yet..how in the world are we gonna get that thing to Ft. Benning...LOL We'll figure it out I guess. Got a car to get there, kids toys, clothes and a dog! Mom will do it..just ask mom!! LOL J/K Mom doesn't mind!


----------

